# Am I?



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

the only one that when it comes to when your periods due , I keep thinking that I'm going to be pregnant? I get my hopes up all the time then when it doesn't happen I'm gutted and its not helping when my periods one month day 30 next month 34 etc  xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

No you are not.  I done it nearly every month to.  I used to imagine all the pregnancy symptoms that I had!  And then AF would rear her ugly head.

I swore I wouldn't drive myself mad the next month, but still did.



X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I think we've all done it at some point, I was let down soo many times over the years, but it's extra cruel when your period is a few days late, and the excitement builds, then your pregnancy test gives you a negative result....that crushing blow is awful.

Fingers crossed for everyone on this journey 
Sheila


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

story of my life - literally. i have spent the last 20 odd years thinking 'this MUST be it, it has to have worked this time', and it's mainly what stopped me getting help for so long, i just would be trapped in a cycle of thinking i was pregnant for a fortnight, then getting my period and being in pain and upset for a week and then by the time i pulled myself together it would be time to try again (and DH would insist that it would definitely work this time) and off we'd go again... it's not like i spent years thinking 'oh well we'll try one day' and then woke up at 40 thinking 'i want a baby' which seems to be what most (non FF) people think happens... 

so much stuff i haven't done ( extreme sports, drinking, having fun) because there was never time when i thought 'i'm not pregnant' long enough to do them. i wish i had known i would have done things so differently.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Goldbunny I was the same as you hun, we started trying when I was 24 - we had a few months when my period was late - only to get the crushing blow.  We went to see our gp's after we'd been trying for 3 years - but then we were of the mindset that it'll happen when it happens - and he sent us home with a prescription for folic acid and told us that it was just a matter of time because we were both young fit and healthy....without actually checking!
I suppose looking back I didn't push it, as when I was young I underwent a lot of surgery and x-rays, so I suppose I poked my head in the sand, as I never wanted to hear the news - you'll never have children.

It wasn't until I actually managed to get pregnant after 8 years (I was convinced I had a water infection!) but 
lost my baby to miscarriage - it made me determined to take matters into my own hands.

We never actually got told we'd never have children, no, instead we were handed a leaflet "Coping with Childlessness" by a nurse with the eyes of a puppy dog that had just been kicked - and thats exactly how I felt !

Thankfully we pushed and pushed, got lucky and had our dream come true.
Sheila


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just really bad for it as I get myself really worked up, I am only 23 but seeing pregnant people around me, is making me want to happen more, and like I said my period being weird is really misleading I never really kept track of my period before but since I have it's gone from one month day27, day 28 next day 30 then day 34 is that normal?? Xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I've been really bad over the years 'symptom spotting' every month and going through hundreds of hpt's. Ironically, the only month in the last 4 years that I didn't do it, is the month that it happened.


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Definitely not the only one...

I even had pregnancy symptoms during most 2ww.  Ironically the month I was pregnant, I didn't symptom spot as much - and even if I did think I had some symptoms I just shrugged them off because the cramps/tiredness/sore boobs had been there every other cycle anyway!!!  

My cycles were NEVER the same length twice. I did ovulation prediction because I had stopped ovulating after a miscarriage and then it came back very randomly. The whole process was painful - even when I did ovulate I wasn't getting pregnant for ages but, like yourself, I always clung to that glimmer of hope each and every time.

Also, I didn't "relax and it just happened" - and it really irritates me when people say that, and they do!!!!.  I was still ovulation testing etc. Ovulation was very late and the tests had been dark/light/dark/light so I assumed that it was a non-ovulation cycle.  That didn't stop me doing preg tests from 9dpo   Thank goodness for internet cheapies!!! I tested once every day until I got my period to stop me obsessing all day - it was the only way to get on with life. Not pregnant until proven otherwise. It came postive (faint) on day 12 post ovulation but I had been doing all manner of things that I shouldn't because the sensible me thought that it would likely be another negative even though the real me really believed there was a chance. Everything is fine with the baby...of course, I worried about it all anyway


----------

